# Rivatuners fan setting resets



## nickskip (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi, I have an 8600gts and I downloaded rivatuner 2.4 to help me get a little overclock in. The stock cooler that comes with my Gpu is alright and keeps it cool when its overclocked, but sometimes rivatuner resets my manual fan setting to 30c. 

I googled this problem, it seems to be a common problem and it as I understand there maybe another program controlling my gpu's fan as well, but I don't know which one. I uninstalled evga's toolset for overclocking and only have rivatuner runnning. 

Do you know how I can find out which other program maybe trying to override the rivatuner's manual setting?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

If you installed the nvidia control panel this may be your issue. Try uninstalling it and just run the most up to date driver.


----------



## nickskip (Oct 5, 2005)

I gave that a try but unfortunately the problem is still there. Sometimes if I set fan speed to increase as the temps go up, it will do so for a period of time. But then it randomly resets always to 30%. Even after creating custom profiles and adjusting it to threshold and range increases. 

I have used after burner, precision and Riva tuner. As I understand they are designed the same but I thought it was worth a shot. I'm wondering if the fan's speed changing is being recorded in the event log so I know which program is doing the changing. 

I have looked into the bios as well and tried turning off automatic fan detection. but it's still the same. Any more suggestions?


----------

